# Brand New, 1/22/2015 We Signed The Papers For Our 298Re



## 298RE 2015

We are Very Excited, we have just closed the deal on our Brand new 298RE Travel Trailer. and Can not wait to get her Home.
We left her at Camping world because we are having them put on all three slide awnings, and they were not in yet, so we just left our New Baby there, no reason to pull it home, just to turn around and have to take off of work next week to take her back..

Ken is Still Working for a Couple of years, and then he will be looking at getting into the drop, but With his kind of City work he has plenty of time to take weekly trips for now!! We have just purchased 2 Hobie Cat 14FT, Kayaks, and one has a lithium Motor in it for me, Yes I am spoiled.. So we are on our way to getting ready for Retirement.. We Live in Florida, and Love the Salt Life!!!!. We have one little Female Mini, Doxie, and she will be traveling with us.. and 1 Parrot a African Grey.

and that is our Story for now.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new 298RE!

Todd


----------



## 298RE 2015

ob277rl said:


> Judging by the size of your font it is easy to tell just how excited you are about your new trailer LOL. Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers, you found the right place to be when looking for help and friendship. I believe having the slide toppers installed was a good decision I would like to install some, somewhere down the line. I believe there are a few Outbackers here that Kayak also and might have a few tip on how they carry them along with them. It is fortunate you already live in Florida, so after retirement you won't have to move there. I just wanted to say hello and Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert,
LOL I just like big fonts, but I am excited also, we Got rid of a Coachmen 25FT, and got the 298RE.
we had water Damage from the slide leaking on the Coach, so we made sure to get the slides covers, right off and are parking the new one under a new metal building.
Thanks for the welcome.
Linda And Ken.


----------



## Leedek

"I like big fonts and I cannot lie"









Oh.... sorry.... got carried away









Welcome to Outbackers! We're all pretty good people and we all like our trailers a lot. 

* GO SEAHAWKS!!!*


----------

